# Comparison/value of foam pipe insulation types?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I just replaced my water heater this weekend.

I would like to reduce my energy usage and conserve water by insulating the hot water pipes with foam insulation.

I have type L copper pipes.

I went to Lowes. They had two types of foam insulation.

One type was neoprene, I believe. It is super soft and spongey, and a dense material. The material is coal black in color. Price is $3.64 per 'stick'.

The other type, made by Frost King, is polyethelyne. Or at least I think so. Dark charcoal in color. Course to the touch, but still soft. Not dense material. Price is 1.74 a 'stick'.

I am going to shop around for price...Lowes tends to be very high in our town.

Are there advantages to either?

Is the better neoprene worth the extra money?

Do I have to worry about condensation inside the insulation, as to mold?

Thank you for helping me conserve energy and water!!!!!

Clove


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Do either of them have an "r" value listed, so you could tell which is the better insulation? I think that the neoprene usually holds up to weather and sunlight better, and is more often used in commercial applications, along with fiberglass (the firm stuff formed to fit over piping. For houselhold use, either one is going to be better than nothing. If the pipe insulation fits the pipe snuggly, and all the seams are tight, moisture won't get into the piping easily and condensation won't be a problem. Actually, a lot of cold water piping is insulated to prevent condensation.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for your reply!!!

I changed the wording of my google search, and found some neat information.

Now all I have to do is find the product at the right price.

Again, thank you!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There is one type Not to use when doing a solar hot water system . . .because it will melt.
Gotta dig into the files to see the name difference.

But the ordinary hardware store *foam* should do you as long as the temp is below 140F.

A good plumbing supply house will have the good stuff.
But then again not at bigbox store prices.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well, I have shopped the big box stores, and Menards is the cheapest. Home Depot is absolutely rediculously high...$6 a stick!!!!

I am going to stop in at the local plumbing supply store...they are great there.

Thanks!
Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Forgot to add.....

I did some another google search. Found that the different insulations range from R-2 up to R-5.

I am amazed at the difference copper pipe makes on my new hot water system. We did have 3/4 inch steel galvanized pipe. I changed out about 20 feet to new copper L pipe. 

I cannot believe the difference in how much faster we get hot water now at the taps!!!!

Now all I need to do is figure out how to shorten the hot water runs when I finish changing out the galvanized to copper.

Clove


----------

